# Have People Gone Mad or Am I Missing Something?



## Scott2357 (Feb 2, 2010)

Over $1000 for 31 Lbs with very little PMs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/31-LBS-OF-BLACK-370-GOLD-SCRAP-RECOVERY-PROCESSOR-CPU_W0QQitemZ290396672691QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item439cfd92b3


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 2, 2010)

The add is gone. They say there is one born every second.


----------



## Scott2357 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmm. The link still worked for me!? Anyway, it was all black fiber pentium 1 chips like these.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 2, 2010)

My buyer would be paying $620 for them, and I know he has to be making a profit.He pays $20 lb for those. Plus you know how Ebay buyers are, crazy.
Jim


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 20, 2010)

oh? those's things I pic off the board at the scrap yard for free? haaa  this is why I want to refine! :lol:


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 21, 2010)

Scott,I know a guy in Mass.that pays about that much for them,however I have shown extremely lower yields for them.
Johnny


----------



## Irons (Feb 21, 2010)

Test for Palladium. I think that's where the values are.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 21, 2010)

Irons said:


> Test for Palladium. I think that's where the values are.



Irons,

The only place you may find Pd in these is in the SMD capacitors on top.

I've saved up a nice pile of the capacitors, but haven't gotten around to testing the Pd content (if any) yet.

The lid is copper plated with nickel.

Steve


----------

